# Spc. Corey Shea of Mansfield, MA



## Carol (Nov 24, 2008)

U.S. Army Spc. Corey Shea was laid to rest today, after being fatally shot by a renegade Iraqi soldier in uniform.  He was a young man who joined the Army for the camaraderie, and recently visited his home of Mansfield, MA to visit family and friends.  He also stopped by his old high school to chat with teachers and to share the experiences of army life with other high school students.  He was posthumously awarded the bronze star and purple heart. 

A life stopped way too short at the age of 21.  Prayers for the Shea family and the town of Mansfield for their terrible loss. :asian:

http://www.necn.com/Boston/New-England/2008/11/24/Mansfield-soldier-killed-in/1227561251.html


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 24, 2008)

" And when he gets to Heaven,
To Saint Peter he will tell:
'One more soldier reporting, Sir--
I've served my time in Hell'".


----------



## grydth (Nov 24, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Nov 27, 2008)

.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 27, 2008)

.


----------

